# Vintage Street Rod Shop HO Size



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

The sucker who used to own the black vibrator coupe just about gave it to me. Then before I new what it was I passed it on the the next owner. Sure miss those streetrods.


----------



## tex (Dec 28, 2003)

cool shop


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Looks great! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


Tough loss on the vibrator. rr


----------

